# Lauson Carb leaking on Sears Roto-Spade tiller



## OKCHIEFSFAN (Jun 1, 2009)

Just looking for a little advice on what could be making a Lauson carb continue to spill out gas. The gas comes out a small hole above the float/bowl. I have never done any carb work on anything before and would like to get my grandpa's old tiller going again. It ran a couple years ago but now won't start and gas just continues to leak out. Also wondering how many horsepower the tiller is. The numbers say 143 226132 2283D. The number on the carb says 263 2K2. I found out that the 143 means it is a Tecumseh engine but couldn't find anything else out. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Sounds like you need to clean the carb checking the float for fuel ingestion and replacing the float needle valve.

Here is a link for a service manual with detailed instructions for all repairs, The last pages are Sears cross reference numbers. Look your Sears engine number up and it will give Tecumseh's engine number to reference engine repairs in the manual.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


Good Luck


----------



## OKCHIEFSFAN (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for your help!


----------

